# 4000 years old game carved in rock



## Venusian Broon (Dec 10, 2018)

4,000-Year-Old Game Board Carved into the Earth Shows How Nomads Had Fun

It's not the oldest game discovered, but it's fascinating to see evidence of a game that clearly crossed over many ancient cultures.

A bit like Monopoly today?


----------

